# Anyone use 'The AVIA Guide to Home Theater'?



## SteveB

I have a plasma display and like the picture but wonder if I am getting the best picture I can. Anyone use Avia and get good results? Any comparable product?

Steve


----------



## Guest

I have used it, but it was quit a while ago, on a older Sony rear projection....it seemed to work out ok. 
I replaced that TV with a Sony SXRD, and I used the "Video Essentials" on this....it worked good for me.
I am going to try the AVIA on it, and compare the results, and let you know.


I am thinking about trying Spyder TV, but more expensive...not sure if it would be worth it.

hman


----------



## nova

I use Avia,... it did wonders for my old Mitsubishi 32" CRT and my current Panasonic 32" CRT,... though I have to admit I could not see much improvement after using it on my Sony 50" GWIII LCD, but still some. I give Avia a :T , well worth the purchase price.


----------



## RollsRoyce

I have AVIA, and use it and its sisters AVIA Pro and the Sound and Vision Home Theater Setup disc a lot!:T There's another product you should be aware of. Go on AVS Forum and search for "Get Gray". This is a set of patterns downloadable as a disc image file that can be burned to a disc. They were specifically designed for use with digital displays such as LCD, plasma, DLP, and so on, but can also be used with older analog (CRT) displays. I haven't personally used it, but lots of folks over there do. It is also highly recommended by the makers of the CalMAN video calibration software.


----------



## Sonnie

I looked but can't seem to find that Get Gray over at AVS. If someone does find it, let me know and I'll host it here in a Sticky Thread where it can be easily located.

Phil M purchased CalMAN and is planning a review once he gets time.

I've used AVIA quite a bit and it seems to do pretty well.


----------



## RollsRoyce

Sonnie said:


> I looked but can't seem to find that Get Gray over at AVS. If someone does find it, let me know and I'll host it here in a Sticky Thread where it can be easily located.
> 
> Phil M purchased CalMAN and is planning a review once he gets time.
> 
> I've used AVIA quite a bit and it seems to do pretty well.


Whoops! That should've been "GetGray". My bad! And it can be found at www.calibrate.tv .

I also have CalMAN, and it works very well indeed. I purchased it bundled with an EyeOne Pro spectrophotometer with an eye to being able to calibrate LCD/DLP/Plasma/LCoS FP and RP displays (when I finally get one) as well as my trusty CRT RPTV. IMHO, the only real drawback is that it currently must be used with MS Excel, so you have the additional expense of another software package. The next major release of CalMAN, later this year, is planned to be a standalone app. I'm eagerly looking forward to that! :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm... looks like that might require some investigating.


----------



## RollsRoyce

I "purchased" the GetGray disc today after posting the above messages. I haven't had time to really go through all the patterns on the disc, but the ones I have seen look very good and are unique to this disc.

More to follow! :yes:


----------



## Sonnie

Hey Royce... if you'll start a new thread outlining the instructions and give us somewhat of a review... I'll make it a Sticky... :T


----------



## RollsRoyce

OK, Sonnie. There aren't any instructions for the disc in the download package, but I'll do what I can. Might be a couple of days before I can get started with the review, though. Tonight's the end of my "weekend", and I need time to go through the patterns and do a write-up.

Note: I just found the readme file on the GetGray website and have downloaded it. I'll read through it a little later.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks! Maybe it will help some of us. I'll probably have some questions, but I'll ask them in that thread.


----------

